# Pain in wrists



## porter89xxx

Hi everyone just wanted to ask, this might be totally irrelevant but since you guys always have suggestion i thought id ask you guys lol, i have been getting pain in my wrists that just feels like a stabbing crampy pain its not the left wrist just the right and has just come on all of a sudden just wonderingif anyone has experianced this.


----------



## chelli

I get that alot when I'm in a flair.  Right now mine is caused by one of the thousands of medications that I take (Not crohn's related).

What worked for me is soaking in a hot bath or using a heating pad.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## porter89xxx

im on no medications right now so have no idea what could have caused it just never had this in my wrists before.


----------



## imisspopcorn

I have.....not as much as I use to. I would really notice it when my wrists were flexed as I was getting out of bed or up off the floor. I think the Remicade has helped.


----------



## chelli

When I am flairing, I do get the joint pain that is not related to medication.  

Crohn's sometimes causes joint pain.


----------



## porter89xxx

Its so weird how little things are like a sign aint it. i cant describe it as full blown ow ow ow pain its just kind of annoyin and feels like it cramping


----------



## swallowedafly

Yeah I get that too! Sometimes elbow and hip pain too. This is such a ridiculous disease!


----------



## Rob

Don't know if it's pain as it doesn't throb etc
but I've found since being diagnosed and especially during flair ups I tend too get joint lock?? Where I'll be sitting still in a position then go too move my arm or leg and get a loud snap/popping sound from my knee or elbow etc hurts for. Sec or two then is fine
 weird
spec if ya been sittin for a while an get up too walk some where n you hear/feel all these snappining popping sounds coming from ya body
almost sounds like throwing dry twigs onto an open camp fire lol lots little pops n crckles lol


----------



## butt-eze

Hi Porter

Have you been on prednisone long term?  I had pain in my left wrist.  Turned out to be avascular necrosis (bone death).  This was caused by my long term steroid use.  I certainly hope that isn't it but I thought I would throw it out there.

Amy


----------



## tamesis

I always have wrist pain...it sucks! Don't have any solutions for you, just wanted to empathise.


----------



## shazamataz

My left wrist has bothered me on and off for years (only diagnosed with Crohn's 6 months ago). I get what they call a ganglion on it - big fluid-filled lump - sometimes but that doesn't hurt.

I actually find that the sore wrist seems to come along with tightness in my shoulder. I'm pretty sure its caused by some trigger points in the shoulder that need released.


----------



## Nyx

I too have joint pain when I'm having a flare.  Mostly in my fingers (I like to crochet) and ankles.  I found a heating pad helped, or a warm bath.  I tried some of the topical pain relievers but they didn't work.


----------



## porter89xxx

Im not on any medications other than this low dose antidepressant i do find that i have alot of pain in my lower back and my phsiotherapist has also confirmed this, i also get sharp pains in my ribs and my shoulders feel like a lump when i run my hands over it it cracks, not nice.


----------



## Rob

Ok after 5 days of a large dose of hydrocortisone I'm now experiencing the joint pains

all my joints hav visually swallon and are sore too move
ankles an knees especially 
my fingers an hands swell an become sore but they tend too go down an become more acceptable - maybe cos I use them more??

Gonna see if can get the dose of hydro reduced too minimise this
I've been walkin round the ward here too getvthe blood etc pumpin through me legs etc but a min or two of this an I'm in aggony - so stiff an sore


----------



## Mountaingem

porter89xxx said:
			
		

> Hi everyone just wanted to ask, this might be totally irrelevant but since you guys always have suggestion i thought id ask you guys lol, i have been getting pain in my wrists that just feels like a stabbing crampy pain its not the left wrist just the right and has just come on all of a sudden just wonderingif anyone has experianced this.


Yes I have enteropathic arthritis (meaning that the Crohn's causes the arthritis), the symptoms you have is how it started. When a flare is coming on the first sign I have is the joint pain. It's been so bad I can't even walk. Then later the diarrhea starts, which is a cruel joke for my body to play on me-you can't even run to the bathroom lol. When the Crohn's comes under control the pain will too.

Rob I'm so sorry you're suffering. I've had your experience as well, see if the dr. can give you hydrochlorothiazide-it's a diuretic and when you get the fluid off the joints it will relieve the pain. Feel better!


----------



## brenda1

Rob,

My wrists also hurt. It started with just my left one then my right one also started hurting. While I was in a flare they both swelled so much I could barely move them and the pain was horrible. My DR says it arthritis caused by the chrons, and I sometimes can not walk or even get out of bed...that was before I started on Cimzia....I have been taking that since Jan. 2010 and I have seen a pattern. I get 2 shots every 4 weeks...for 3 weeks I feel great, then about 5 days before shot is due my left wrist starts to hurt a bit and other muscles and joints start hurting again...I can tell when it's time for my shots, then a few hours after my shots the pain starts to go away.


----------



## Regular Joe

Hi Porter...

My GI calls these things "random arthralga attributable to Crohn's disease."

I get wrist pain like that, not all the time, but it happens. You will find all sorts of little things about your body changing and getting sore, or stretching this way and that like it never did before, like finger joints. I push down on something with my index finger, and it bends like I'm double jointed.

I think once the particular "change" happens, it doesn't matter if you're on meds or flaring, or anything. Like "clubbed" toes - mine are never going to change back, I don't think.

Also, if you use a particular joint over and over while you're flaring, you can almost be guaranteed it will give you pain and range of motion problems.


----------



## Vivvian's Mommy

I have carpal tunnel in my left wrist from doing nothing and a hole in the bone on my right wrist from bone deteoration.I have broke both wrist at least 3 times each and never knew.How messed up is that?


----------



## Lisa

I had tendonitis develop in BOTH wrists at the same times years back...that was absolutely awuful......if I bent my wrist I could feel the tendon actually grating in there.....

I'm sitting here now with my feet/ankles/legs aching - but then I was on my feet most of the day today.........


----------



## cheeky

yeah i experienced joint inflammation proceeding flare ups... it was usually a clue that an intestinal flare up was on its way.

my either a knee, ankle or wrist.


----------



## Lucy

I have had pain in my wrist forever it seems. I also have it in my ankles, knees, fingers, and elbows. Worse at times. I saw a Rheumatologist and he gave me ever test known to man. I had to take Vit. D for 8 weeks, and now calcium, muti-vit. Ankles improved so much. Mostly fingers and wrist now.


----------



## sunflower

I have had that off and on for years.  Even before I was diagnosed.  It was weird.  My first major flair was named endometriosis.  

Anyway - I use the wrist supports that you can buy anywhere.  I like the ones that have the metal splint in them.  I wear them at night and after a few days I am better.  

I have found that I flex my wrists when I sleep, and when I am having problems, it causes my wrists to hurt.  When I am not having problems, it doesn't bother me a bit.  And I found it made no difference if I wear the splints in the daytime.  Only helps if I wear them at night.


----------



## woops!

I am not on Pred, but I do get wrist pain. I also get knee pain. I find a hot bath helps, but not always. Heating pad helps too. I live in Virginia in the mountins and seem to get thunderstorms every day. For some reason I can sometimes tell when they are gonna be bad. Now I sound like my granny LOL


----------



## teeny5

I get wrist pain now and then.  Mostly it is my fingers and knees that bother me.  If I set too long in one position (straight legged or bent) my knees sort of lock up and it hurts terribly to move them.  My fingers cramp up so easy...like I'm 90 years old or something.  Oh, sometimes my back acts up for no reason too, but that isn't as frequent.


----------



## pompeybird

I get pain in my wrists and my knees ...... untill joining here i had NO idea this could be CD related and put it down to the AS 

Family were saying its because i dont exercise enough ....... how can i exercise when i can barely walk most days because of pain from the AS , then my partners family decided i was faking everything , they soon changed when they saw my hospital paperwork 

Its a shame people have to go through all this but at the same time its nice to see your not on your own and its not in your head if that makes sense xxxx


----------



## Sophia

Hi,

I get pain in my right wrist too! Only occasionally, and sometimes worse than others. Once, before I was diagnosed, I had severe diarrhoea, fever and wrist pain. I was not able to put any weight on my wrists for several days after, because they were so weak and painful... Sometimes I also get a stabbing pain in my left knee. Especially after I've gone to bed. Weird!  

So this stuff could be related to the disease, then? Why hasn't anyone (read: my doctors) ever told me?


----------



## Sophia

teeny5 said:


> I get wrist pain now and then.  Mostly it is my fingers and knees that bother me.  If I set too long in one position (straight legged or bent) my knees sort of lock up and it hurts terribly to move them.  My fingers cramp up so easy...like I'm 90 years old or something.  Oh, sometimes my back acts up for no reason too, but that isn't as frequent.


Gosh, that sounds exactly like me, Teeny... I feel like I'm 80 years old sometimes, especially after sitting still for a while. You know how old ladies get up sloooowly, and hold their hand on their lower back and kinda walk stiffly. That's me! 

Why are we like this?


----------



## pompeybird

I have the body of an 80 year old as well lol , it takes me about 10 minutes to get up which is a nightmare if i need the loo as i have a weak bladder and when i do get up i walk like robocop so much so my best friend calls me robocop lol , if it were anyone else i would be upset but as its him he can get away with it :biggrin:


----------



## porter89xxx

ankle anyone like a throbbing pain and it goes away?


----------



## Entchen

Yes to the ankle pain. Two weeks ago my right ankle and the bottom of my heel hurt so badly that I couldn't walk on that foot for two solid days. Happily, it hasn't recurred thus far.


----------



## vivian10

im 17 and I have UC, I get really bad wrist and back pain, my back and right wrist ALWAYS hurt bad, my back especially. my wrist hurts all the time but its manageable for the most part, except when it hurts and my entire hand cramps. especially like on the outside part where my pinky is. my back hurts in the middle towards my tail bone my hips and even all of my legs at times to where i can't even stand because they cramp so bad. ive never used this website before so I dunno how to create threads and ask questions, ive been to the doctor and hes checked my back with mri's but it all came out clear but it hurts even worse now, i do play sports.  ive been on prednisone and asacol for a long time now and ive had 5 infusions of remicade. I don't know how to stop the pain or lessen it even, I rarely see my doctor and when my mom calls to ask its never really a clear answer that he gives us..so I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I have pain in my wrists but think its from carpal tunnel not crohns related. I don't think Cimzia will help but if it does that will be nice. I don't think carpal tunnel inflammation is caused by TNF.


----------



## kh216

I am having outer wrist pain that sometimes goes up my hand and sometimes cramps up. I made an appointment with my rheumatologist because I want a diagnosis and hopefully, treatment.


----------



## gracie allen

I will be not necessarily with Pred, nevertheless I get wrist ache. I furthermore get knee ache. I look for a sizzling bath tub assists, but is not constantly. Home heating mat assists far too. I are now living in Va inside mountins and also manage to get thunderstorms everyday. I really enjoy seeing I can often say to once they usually are likely to end up being poor.


----------



## kh216

:dance:Update: My primary care physician diagnosed me with Dequerain Tendosyncovitis, which is basically a wrist inflammation syndrome. He gave me Kenalog (a steroid) injections in each wrist during one visit and now my wrists are back to normal. :dance:


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Happy to hear you got a diagnosis and resolution of your pain.


----------

